# ani sie obejrze i ....



## cpuzey1

Jak w tytule, co to znaczy "ani sie obejrze i....".?

dziekuje z góry


----------



## BezierCurve

It's a figure of speech, something like "before you know it" (or, "before I know it" in this case).


----------



## LilianaB

It means that the time is passing very fast. You hardly notice something -- like that it is Sunday, for example, and it is already gone.


----------



## cpuzey1

Thanks guys! "Before you know it...." is a perfect equivalent in this case. Dziekuje!


----------



## NotNow

Could someone please use this phrase in a sentence?

Thanks.


----------



## dreamlike

Ani się obejrzycie i będzie czerwiec, czas waszych egzaminów. Uczcie się już teraz!  

This is something I hear on a daily basis, coming from my teachers.

_Before you know it, it's June, the time of your exams. Start studying now! _


----------



## LilianaB

I personally think it should be: ani (ledwie) się nie obejrzysz -- general you, i rok przeszedł. (not first person -- second singular or plural, perhaps).


----------



## dreamlike

I've never heard of it, but a quick Google search tells me it does exist and is quite common. It doesn't really roll off the tongue, if you ask me.


----------



## LilianaB

What does not exist?


----------



## dreamlike

LilianaB said:


> What does not exist?


I beg your pardon? I said I've never heard of_ 'Ani się *nie* obejrzysz'_ (to me, my friends and family it's always been 'Ani się obejrzysz') and thought that it's non-existent, but there's quite a number of Google hints, so it does actually exist. 

I suggest that you read my previous post more carefully, Lil.


----------



## LilianaB

_Ani się nie obejrzysz _definitely exists, this is why I got puzzled. No question about it. Many people use it this way -- I would not really make up a Polish phrase like that. I was referring to the verb form.  usually heard it in the second person, not in the first or third.


----------



## dreamlike

Of course it does exist. Judging by Google results, it's even more common than 'Ani się obejrzysz'. That said, I can't say I've ever heard it. Or maybe I did, it's just that I can't remember.



LilianaB said:


> I was referring to the verb form. usually heard it in the second person, not in the first or third.


I see no reason why it shouldn't be used in the third person.... it's perfectly fine, good and natural Polish. If you think it's not, well, then maybe it's due to the fact that you're no longer exposed to Polish.  Trust me, no-one would bat an eyelid on hearing that.


----------



## LilianaB

Can you think about two sentences in which the term is first used in the first person and then in the third one.


----------



## dreamlike

LilianaB said:


> Can you think about two sentences in which the term is first used in the first person and then in the third one.


A piece of cake.

Ani się obejrzysz i będę święta. (a person talking to an individual)
Ani się obejrzycie i będę święta. (a person talking to a group of people)


----------



## LilianaB

These are second person examples -- both.


----------



## dreamlike

I don't think I understand you. Would you care to elaborate?

Ani się obejrzysz - Ty - the second person* singular*
Ani się obejrzycie - Wy - the second person *plural 

Even so, I can come up with more striking examples. 

*_Ani się obejrzysz, i będą święta. -  the second person singular (present)
Ani się obejrzałem, i były święta. - the first person singular (past) 

I don't see what your point is, Lil. That it cannot be used in every person and tense? It very well can be used in every person and tense. 

_


----------



## Skatinginbc

dreamlike said:


> _It very well can be used in every person and tense._


Can I say "_Ani się ty obejrzysz_"?  If not, how do Polish speakers say it in the future tense?


----------



## The_Moonlight

It's not natural, Skatingbc. Polish verbs are conjugated so there's no need to add the subject. The future form would be "Ani się obejrzysz."


----------



## Skatinginbc

Thank you, Moonlight.  I guess it is like  English, where the future is expressed in the main clause (e.g., Before  you know it, I will be on my holidays).


----------



## dreamlike

Skatinginbc said:


> Can I say "_Ani się ty obejrzysz_"? If not, how do Polish speakers say it in the future tense?


As The_Moonlight has rightly noted, 'ty' is superflous. I've actually alraedy offered an example of how do we say in the future sense, but I mistakenly wrote 'present'. 



dreamlike said:


> _Ani się obejrzysz, i będą święta. -  the second person singular (present)_


----------



## LilianaB

Hi, Dreamlike. The original phrase was in the first person singular (verb form) -- Ani się obejrzę. I was just wondering if that would be often used because I know the phrase in the second person singular (mostly) as far as the verb form goes -- general you. Is it Ok to say "ani się obejrzy" (on, ona, ono) in the third person? If so, can you think of any examples.


----------



## dreamlike

LilianaB said:


> Hi, Dreamlike. The original phrase was in the first person singular (verb form) -- Ani się obejrzę. I was just wondering if that would be often used because I know the phrase in the second person singular (mostly) as far as the verb form goes -- general you. Is it Ok to say "ani się obejrzy" (on, ona, ono) in the third person? If so, can you think of any examples.



Hi, Liliana. Yes, that would be perfectly fine. As I said, it can be used in every person and tense. As for the examples, these are taken from the Polish media:

Powieść liczy 350 stron, czytelnik jednak _ani się obejrzy_, a już dobiegnie końca. (gazeta wyborcza)
Bo _ani się obejrzy_, a przechodzący obok Arkadiusz Milik (Górnik Zabrze, rocznik 1994) założy mu siatkę. (sport.tvp.pl)

My sentence: 
Człowiek ani się obejrzy, a ma 40 lat i rodzinę na utrzymaniu.


----------



## LilianaB

Ok. Thank you.


----------



## Thomas1

LilianaB said:


> _Ani się nie obejrzysz _definitely exists, this is why I got puzzled. No question about it. Many people use it this way -- I would not really make up a Polish phrase like that. I was referring to the verb form.  usually heard it in the second person, not in the first or third.


I confirm that 'ani się nie obejrzysz' (with the emphatic 'nie') is used and is correct. I think that you don't hear it so often these days though. Its version with no 'nie' is definitely much more common to my experience. It is also used in various persons and tenses, as said by Dreamlike.

Other versions of the expression in quesion can be:
zanim się obejrzysz
nim się obejrzysz
nawet się nie obejrzysz [Here 'nie' is obligatory.]
dobrze się nie obejrzysz [Here 'nie' is obligatory.]
nie obejrzysz się, kiedy... [Here 'nie' is obligatory. This one is somewhat less common.]


----------

